# Story time



## Sunchaser

Does anyone have any storeies of a reconciliation. Going from wife wanting a divorce no matter what and later on getting back together. 
Why did she want a divorce?
How long were you apart?
What changed her mind?
How are things now?


Anddddd go!


----------



## Betrayedone

Nope...........


----------



## Betrayedone

Very rare......You got divorced for a reason........Don't pick at it..........Leave it be and move on..........


----------



## Bananapeel

I knew a couple that got divorced because the husband was an alcoholic and the wife was a cheat. They later got back together and got remarried, bought their dream house, and raised their family in it. Well, actually that only lasted for a few years until they divorced each other again for the same reasons as the first time.


----------



## Ynot

It seems that the cause of most divorces is much more specific than the reason for many marriages are. I would imagine it would take quite a bit to overcome that specific issue in order to reconcile for more general reasons


----------



## Sunchaser

This wasn’t aimed to be at my current situation. I was just wondering if anyone had any stories or experiences that turned out well. I’m surprised about the lack of stories, considering this is the reconciliation category.


----------



## chillymorn69

I know a Vietnam vet that got out of the service and because of his experiences (he was a tunnel rat) he had ptsd. He turned to alcohol and drugs. His wife kicked him out. Divorced him. And he moved to California. After drinking and being a beach bum for three years. He woke up in a strange van one day and saaid to himself I threw my life away. He bought a plain ticket flew back home looked up his ex . Started dating her again went to college on the gi bill .remarried her had 3 kids . One daughter died of cancer. Started a cancer foundation raised a bunch of money for cancer research. Bought some rental property. And sits on a number of boards. And is very sucessfull. 

This guy is tough as nails. When i first met him he was 62 could bench 245 for set of 8. 


A tunnel rat is the guy that would crawl through the tunnels with a flash light and then shoot everybody when he got to where the main room was.

Bad ass mother ****er. 

A true hero!


----------



## Sunchaser

Anyone else? Just looking for insisght from actual stories that actually worked out.


----------



## ConanHub

A couple I know got married at 20 and were not prepared.

He was a geeky porn addict/virgin and she was a wild child party girl.

She got mad at him for never being there for her, not stopping his watching of porn and sucking in bed so she started an affair with a steroid junky and left him.

He wanted her back because, IMHO, he had low self esteem and didn't think he could do better. She is extremely hot. 5'8", blond with blue eyes beautiful enough to be on a magazine and a hard body to boot. He claimed God wanted him to pursue her.

Anyway, the steroid monkey beat her up, got tazed and arrested and she came back to him only to start fing an ex con fresh from the slammer.

Eventually, she came back to him and changed becoming as beautiful inside as out. I use to hate her and be disgusted by her but she is now a very close friend.

A few years after they reconciled, he started hitting up Craigslist and dating sites. He got caught and drama ensued.

They have two children now and he just got caught again watching porn and looking at dating sites as well as Craigslist hookup ads.

He hasn't physically cheated as far as anyone knows but his marriage is hanging by a thread with her finger hovering over the destruct button and I don't blame her.

Marriage is a lot of work. Reconciliation takes even more work for longer periods of time.

I don't know if they will make it but I don't know if I will either.

It always takes the couple working hard and together.


----------



## MAJDEATH

We fit this category. Married for 5 yrs before the abandonment/infidelity/separation issues kicked into high gear. 2 year contested D process, but ending in a false R (unknown info). True info came to light 10+ yrs later and we worked thru it, with a short relapse along the way. 
I finally have the whole truth and can process it, which is what I wanted all along.


----------



## Ghost Rider

"Reconciliation" is a dirty word in this forum. You can find a lot more at SI.


----------



## Openminded

There are stories of R on TAM but posters don't generally post in this particular forum (which is the least viewed of all the major TAM forums). 

SI probably has what you're looking for.


----------



## Yeswecan

Sunchaser said:


> This wasn’t aimed to be at my current situation. I was just wondering if anyone had any stories or experiences that turned out well. I’m surprised about the lack of stories, considering this is the reconciliation category.


I know of none that survived. I'm sure there are some as you pointed out this is a reconciliation forum. However, the forum is full of failing R that move to the D forum.


----------



## Sunchaser

SI?


----------



## jlcrome

Me and my wife leaning toward reconciliation seperated 4 months. I personally think you have to have never give up attitude. Even after 4 months she kinda lean toward divorce but I just act passive and avoid the topic (which I'm pretty good at). Then bunch of back and forth text to the point she's like ok we see how it goes.


----------



## BobSimmons

Sunchaser said:


> This wasn’t aimed to be at my current situation. I was just wondering if anyone had any stories or experiences that turned out well. I’m surprised about the lack of stories, considering this is the reconciliation category.


That's because it's very rare, certainly not the norm. Divorce is not a thing you take lightly, usually it's for a reason(s), especially with regards to cheating, someone has checked out and they are usually not coming back.


----------

